# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: مشكل درsavechange()     كردن Entity

## b.sadeghzadeh70

سلام

من يه پروژه را تاجايي پيش رفتم و درج محصول هم كار ميكرد و چند تا محصول درج كردم بعد خواستم كلا همه ركوردهايي كه توي بانك درج كردم را خالي كنم،بخاطر ريليشن هايي بين جداول بود امكان  حذف كردن برخي جداول وجود نداشت،بخاطر همين اين ارتباطات را پاك 

كردم و سپس ركوردهاي جداول را خالي كردم و بعد دوباره ريليشن ها را ايجاد كرده و *save* كردم و در ويژوال اسديو هم بانك را update كردم،حالا ميخوام يه ركورد جديد درج كنم ، هيچ 

Error بهم نميده،فقط بعد از save change() مقدار false بر ميگردونه (يعني از try مياد بيرون و ذخيره نميشه)

مشكل  كارم كجاست؟

----------


## dj-mohammad

با سلام خدمت شما
احتمال داره شما یک طرف ریلیشن ها رو مقدار دهی نکرده باشی . دوباره چک کن ببین همه ی دو طرف ریلیشن ها رو مقدار دهی کردی یا نه

----------

